
Bed Shed – Primitive Technology - nikolay
https://primitivetechnology.wordpress.com/2017/01/27/bed-shed/
======
Namrog84
I love his videos. Not o ly what he does but the editing and simplicity of it.
Itd be great if this style could be translated to cs and other fields.

------
narrator
Lol.. Guy builds stuff with stones, sticks and twigs, and it's at the top of
Hacker News. If there are advanced alien races who study earth, I'll bet they
have a Hacker News site where they have videos of people doing advanced ET
Physics calculations with primitive Earth computers.

~~~
Anasufovic
I think the idea is that he consistently advances in every video until he
eventually builds a computer. Might take a while.

